# De-Icer



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

Is it OK to use de-icer on the windscreen. I was told it removes the paint when if it gets on the paintwork, is there any truth to this? I haven't ever heard it said before. 

Sorry if it is a dumb question but its got me a little worried. 

Thanks


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

also would like to know the answer to this, also if yes is there a safe de icer?

subscribed :thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Spray some on a micro fibre and wipe your screens with it. Or just be careful when you spray it.
Failing that leave the blowers on for a while.

I believe some people use screenwash in a spray bottle as well.


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

De icer contains butane, propanol, all sorts of solvents. It will remove wax for sure. Just keep a bottle of water with you, it will melt the screens, then if you need to you can wipe the 'fog' off it with a mf cloth .


----------



## badboy1 (Apr 5, 2010)

had some bad frosts over the past few days and all i do is bottle of cold tap water over the screen, a few wipes with the wipers and im ready to go


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

Tepid warm water in a jug and in less than 20 secs the entire car is done !!

just make sure it is tepid and not straight from a kettle or some such nonsense ! lol


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

Whilst warm or tepid water may seem the better idea, cold water is more effective. Especially when there is the risk of re-freezing.


----------



## Nutterjoe (May 13, 2007)

I always use water only. Fill a 2l bottle up the night before, leave it by the front door and its ready to take out in the morning. Start the car, blowers on, one walk round and jobs a goodun!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I go with a jug of tap water and heater on. Can't get much safer than just water.  

I'd only use De-Icer on a car that I wasn't fussed about keeping protected as I'd imagine it'll strip the wax off wherever it ended up.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I think there's some info about de-icers in the new winter detailing sticky?

The only issue with warm water is that it's great whilst the car's at home, but what if you work nights or need to de-ice the glass when you're in a car park for eg? 

This is why we need a ********** list of LSP friendly products to keep in the boot :thumb:

So if there isn't this info in the aforementioned thread, can we assemble a list of suitable products here please


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

With water i sometimes have the problem with it re-freezing to my wiper blades, which is annoying.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Car still beads nicely even where the de-icer has touched, bog standard halfords, I get lazy in the winter so am up later for work which means I need the car to be de-frosted quicker. :driver: Then again, it is washed once a week with either a QD wipedown after or a quik wax.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I use cold water, on protected glass(carlack) and it mainly just runs off leaving the glass dry and frost free....


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

My first car (an old Imp) was really bad when it came to frost.

Windscreen (inside and out!) would freeze. 

A few times the drivers door lock would freeze solid. I had to pee on it once to thaw it.

Wasn't nice, but it worked...


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

impster said:


> My first car (an old Imp) was really bad when it came to frost.
> 
> Windscreen (inside and out!) would freeze.
> 
> ...


Was that LSP friendly? lol!


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

impster said:


> My first car (an old Imp) was really bad when it came to frost.
> 
> Windscreen (inside and out!) would freeze.
> 
> ...


Pee-Icer??


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

I've got a few bottles of it left actually.

'Golden Thaw' it's called...


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

Many thanks Much obliged to you all. Looks like it will be just water and a scra[er for me then


----------



## itfben (Oct 3, 2010)

never thought about this, just spent £4 on halfords de icer AG do one which is prob fine i found that water on a frozen/iced up windscreen just thickens the ice?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

as viper said, de-icers are covered in my winter article. I'm also goin to conduct an experiment on any long term damage :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Strothow said:


> I use cold water, on protected glass(carlack) and it mainly just runs off leaving the glass dry and frost free....


that's all I've used for years. much better than warm water. (search for the Mpeba effect)


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> that's all I've used for years. much better than warm water. (search for the Mpeba effect)


I knew it was something like that! However I spelt it google wouldn't return the goods


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

think I've also spelt it wrong. I think there's a M before the B


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

simonfoy said:


> Is it OK to use de-icer on the windscreen. I was told it removes the paint when if it gets on the paintwork, is there any truth to this? I haven't ever heard it said before.
> 
> Sorry if it is a dumb question but its got me a little worried.
> 
> Thanks


Our De-Icer certainly won't remove paint, and no manufacturer would be around long if their product did either


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Does your de-icer contain ethanol or propan-2-ol?

They may not remove paint, but they will strip any wax


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi guys, Is it right, de icer reduces the life span of your wipers, it perishes them in time, thats the only main prblem of using de icer.

I never use to use de icer, but went to costco this week, and they have a offer on holts professional de icer, pack of six, works wonders in the cold mornings, before heading to work..


----------



## Roswell (Aug 11, 2008)

Ice scraper no de-icer works just fine.


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

Viper said:


> I
> The only issue with warm water is that it's great whilst the car's at home, but what if you work nights or need to de-ice the glass when you're in a car park for eg?


simple i defrost the car with water before i go to work then throw a survival bag over the windscreen. clear in the morning, if it suddenly comes over night. i start the car and go back into work and get some water to defrost


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

I always just let the car warm up and whack the heater on. It's not the quickest of methods, but its the safest.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Same here............


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Stuff it, its winter, I never used to use de icer on my car because it steamed up the inside of the windscreen but now I have A/C i will use it. Are you not going to use a strong solution of screen wash too? Stuff it its winter, Im going to use De icer, and 100% screen wash, its a saftey issue not a vanity issue at this time of year. I will re apply Polish/wax as and when I can during the winter, theres always a decent break in the weather to do this. 
Anyway, I digress, AG De Icer for me  well me being the AG Snob that I am, it had to be :lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

thehogester said:


> I always just let the car warm up and whack the heater on. It's not the quickest of methods, but its the safest.


That is so bad for your engine as they cannot warm up fast with no load, ie driving.

The wear you can expect from leaving a cold car idling is as much as a 200 mile trip with a warm engine.

I usually use de icer and don't get much on the paint, I would rather have a clear screen than worry about my paint when it is freezing cold in the mornings.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> That is so bad for your engine as they cannot warm up fast with no load, ie driving.
> 
> The wear you can expect from leaving a cold car idling is as much as a 200 mile trip with a warm engine.
> 
> I usually use de icer and don't get much on the paint, I would rather have a clear screen than worry about my paint when it is freezing cold in the mornings.


Couldnt agree more!! :thumb:


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Interesting, never thought of that. Neighbours wouldn't be happy, but would revving the engine on the drive be better then?

Obviously won't be as ideal as just driving.


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

thehogester said:


> Interesting, never thought of that. Neighbours wouldn't be happy, but would revving the engine on the drive be better then?
> 
> Obviously won't be as ideal as just driving.


NO, that's even worse, fueling when there is no load on the engine is all over the shop, just get in it and drive it. Personally, like many on here, I use the warm water method, it seems to have the effect of de misting the inside of the screen too, I did this all of last winter and when required this year, never failed yet.


----------



## Daza (Sep 30, 2009)

I just use a ice scraper! warms you up in the process too and takes 5 mins max


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Cold water from the tap is best, I did it this morning -9°C when I left for work according to the in car thermometer, 2 litres of water from the cold tap and away I went, was idling on the drive for less than 30 seconds, albeit a Ford with heated front screen and climate control helps a wee bit.


----------

